
Anonymity and Abuse Reports - xxdesmus
https://blog.cloudflare.com/anonymity-and-abuse-reports/
======
DonbunEf7
I wonder how we could improve the structure of the Web to ameliorate this sort
of problem. It seems like Cloudflare is too central to this structure to be
able to satisfy everybody simultaneously.

------
faded242
Cloudflare has always sidestepped their responsibility by claiming not to be a
"hosting provider". They claim not to host the content, so they claim not to
be able to stop any abuse related to it. If the DNS points to cloudflare, if
the content to the rest of the world looks and feels like it comes from
Cloudflare, then you're responsible for the content whether you consider
yourself a "hosting provider" or not. Providing bullet-proof hosting to
scammers, spammers, etc. and then ignoring abuse reports and throwing their
hands up in the air because it's not their content has left a pretty terrible
impression of Cloudflare to me.

~~~
xxdesmus
No one is ignoring reports, nor does the blog post say that.

If you have a complete report you can do so at cloudflare.com/abuse

Humans review all submitted reports.

~~~
faded242
Ignore was perhaps a poor word choice. They do get responded to, but the
response results in no action being taken to stop the abuse, which is what I
meant by ignore.

------
zkms
> many people did not read or understand the disclaimer and were surprised
> that we forwarded their full abuse report to the host who then, in some
> cases, could forward it to the site owner.

It's a bad idea to engage in lawfare [1] (in this case, spamming abuse forms
to pressure a host/CDN into stopping providing services to a given website)
without being familiar with the functioning of the mechanisms one seeks to
exploit.

[1] I don't use this term pejoratively.

